# Missing Age on FA Profiles



## Rubberkitten (Mar 12, 2021)

I noticed while i was visiting Watchers and people faving, getting to know my audience, and i noticed
that every single member had their age missing on their profiles.

Even friends i know who had them on are missing as well.

I asked a friend and he said mine is not shown either.

Is there something changed? Has anyone noticed this?

Would like to know why, and whats going on.

What makes it a big deal is i wouldnt know if the person is under the age of 18, which prevents
me from blocking them.

If anyone has heard anything or any news, i am a FA+ member so i do support but
even as a supporting member, i cant see anyones age, and they cant see mine.


----------



## Flamingo (Mar 12, 2021)

It was actually removed intentionally because the field did not feed from people's actual birth dates stored in their private data. We would often get a report that X user is underage and then find out they're just lazy and didn't update their age. Or vice versa, underage users would just edit the field to be like "I'm totally 30 guys."


----------



## Rubberkitten (Mar 12, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> It was actually removed intentionally because the field did not feed from people's actual birth dates stored in their private data. We would often get a report that X user is underage and then find out they're just lazy and didn't update their age. Or vice versa, underage users would just edit the field to be like "I'm totally 30 guys."


Ah okay, i hope the coders or whoever is making the decisions makes some sort of birthday count of some sort that will auto verify their age and whether they should have SFW privilege or NSFW, and that would help us but if we wanted to say like give out art requests or free raffles, we have no way of knowing if the person is an adult or minor, and that makes it risky. I was gonna bring back Free Sketch Day in the Summer. I hope FA comes up with something to regulate the problem.

Yeah it would make sense if people were to lie and put 30 when the kid could be like 15. 

I hope they do something though. Ive been waiting for such an update for a long long time.


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 12, 2021)

Rubberkitten said:


> Ah okay, i hope the coders or whoever is making the decisions makes some sort of birthday count of some sort that will auto verify their age and whether they should have SFW privilege or NSFW, and that would help us but if we wanted to say like give out art requests or free raffles, we have no way of knowing if the person is an adult or minor, and that makes it risky. I was gonna bring back Free Sketch Day in the Summer. I hope FA comes up with something to regulate the problem.
> 
> Yeah it would make sense if people were to lie and put 30 when the kid could be like 15.
> 
> I hope they do something though. Ive been waiting for such an update for a long long time.


People can lie about their age regardlessly though.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 12, 2021)

Damn that's a pattern on FA, notice a problem, and just kill the functionality instead of fixing it


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 12, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Damn that's a pattern on FA, notice a problem, and just kill the functionality instead of fixing it



Developers often remove a broken function to keep it from being a problem until they can implement a new one.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 12, 2021)

All those being said... When there emerges any incidents with 'disguised adults', I guess it's safe to say I have no fault on acting per informed ages?


----------



## Flamingo (Mar 12, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Damn that's a pattern on FA, notice a problem, and just kill the functionality instead of fixing it


The alternative being forcing all users to reveal private information about themselves, when someone who intended to deceive would have just lied in the first place? None of the protections or enforcement parameters have changed, just now you can't randomly change text fields to pretend you're older.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 12, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> The alternative being forcing all users to reveal private information about themselves, when someone who intended to deceive would have just lied in the first place? None of the protections or enforcement parameters have changed, just now you can't randomly change text fields to pretend you're older.


That's still a theme tho, all I ever see is distrust, someone's gonna deceive you this, someone's gonna recruit you into a cult that. If it's not a problem with the site itself, it's still a problem with the site itself because it somehow consistently attracts horrible manipulative people like it's a sport.


----------



## sushy (Mar 14, 2021)

I am at the age that I don't really share my age anymore so I am fine with removing the field.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 14, 2021)

sushy said:


> I am at the age that I don't really share my age anymore so I am fine with removing the field.


It really is just another place for people to get your info


----------



## Rubberkitten (Mar 25, 2021)

If they were to regulate the age verification, and just completely remove the age from the profile, i dont mind that as long as they configured their system to verify their at legal age to view adult content. If that requires members to show a scanned State or Country ID that shows their proof of age, im okay with that too. I just dont want to cater my porn drawings to minors who know damn well they shouldnt be doing it but knowing how kids are relentless in getting their way until they get caught, what makes it bad for the fandom is the parents will put blame on the furry fandom thinking we are purposely attracting minors to look at our porn looking all cartoony and cute and shit. From Legosi porn to Steven Universe's Lion all buffed out naked with a boner, its purpose is for adults but kids wouldnt know that or care if it was for adults.

The point is, will there be some sort of regulation or is this another way for them to just sweep the problem under a rug, and
just avoid anyone submitting a trouble ticket because thats the reason why they disabled it in the first place. Members were filing trouble tickets towards minors for looking at their NSFW submissions, by knowing if you look at their favorites and their age on the profile, blocking was the only thing we can do, and its baffling that people go on their shouts page thanking them for faving their porn when the little brat shouldnt be doing it in the first place, encouraging the kid, while the brat is doing it behind their parents back, that would also be their faults too for not keeping an eye on their kids. Parents are also lazy and stupid, yet they will blame the fandom or the artist for their irresponsibility instead of blaming themselves for failing to keep watch on their kids.

I just dont want to be responsible for their kids actions, one would think you wouldnt but ive read online some where a long time ago a Father caught his kid looking at furry porn, and he right away blamed the fandom yelling in the page, "YOU KEEP MY KID AWAY FROM YOUR SHIT! YOU LEAVE MY KID ALONE!" Thinking we were purposely doing that, right away putting blame on us and the little brat is just boohoo and not saying anything like, its not their fault! but that wouldnt happen because the kid is too naïve to think about that.  No, we arent trying to "lure" but parents are just too stupid, and dont take responsibility for their failures. All we can do is make some noise, and try to poke at the mods of the site and say, hey, regulate this! Its illegal!, and avoid a lawsuit from someones Mom or Dad who you never know who may have a career as an Attorney. The site better do something or a court settlement from someones Mom or Dad could cut the cord from FA and that be an era gone.

We live in a day and age where the world has changed, cancel culture, freedom is becoming less of a thing in the country, we
just want to be safe in the fandom without tainting the furries reputation...as much as its already tainted to begin with last thing we need is more. All comes out to us Artists who's pumping out the content.

So i guess that makes us partially responsible, including the owners of the site, the moderators will have to do something because if the
FCC finds out, just like what happened to Youtube and all of the Tube porn sites like Pornhub, XTube, they wiped their sites to start over. FA should try to prevent all that, its a snowball effect.

They havent said anything yet so no one knows whether its being talked about behind closed doors or if they arent doing anything at all, and who knows how many years or if it happens at all.

I always say, if it doesnt happen, one day, it can happen and FA is totally gone.

Must find a new home in the fandom if that were to go down.....Inkbunny? Sofurry? Twitter?
Might get affected too so, i pray and hope FA does find a smart way of doing it.
I support and pay the FA+, I hope this is taken serious because out of all the trouble tickets i have made,
not one was a concern and was closed on their end. I think they know me enough for all of that xD lol. Is why
they stay quiet and try not to talk to me lolz.

They probably dont like me because i speak my mind like this but hey, im only protecting myself, the community from
from screaming parents, minors, lawsuits, and the site. Otherwise, what good would i be as a furry if i didnt show my concern?

Lets hope they are talking about it.

Im 40 years old btw xD. Been in the fandom since 2001.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 26, 2021)

It was never more than a text field - I’ve seen people put “over 9000” in there, if memory serves, I’ve seen babyfurs put their character age in there, I’ve seen minors put their age as 18. Most of the kids that would be honest about their age in the age field will probably just put their age in their profile information instead. A lot of people already were using their long-form profile information rather than the age field to share their age. Removing the field is nothing more than removing a source of confusion.

Teens gonna teen; some of them get caught and have their access to adult material revoked, others stay under the radar until they hit 18. That’s the Internet for you, and anyone inclined to blame a website that clearly states in its TOS that minors aren’t allowed to view adult material, rather than take their kid to task over lying about their age, wouldn’t be convinced by FA adding another hoop for their kid to jump through.


----------



## Raever (Mar 27, 2021)

I lied about my age online constantly when I was a teenager, mostly because I wanted to write on play by post roleplay forums (that were rated PG-13 anyway) but the age limit was usually 16+ or 18+ to prevent drama. Not to mention, I considered myself a mature kid (whether that was true is debatable) and I wanted my age to not be a direct comparison for judgement. I didn't plan on viewing NSFW content on websites or flirting with anyone. I just didn't want to be ignored because I was three or four years younger than the member across from me who just turned eighteen.

That said, I'm not saying it's right- but most people of that age bracket likely aren't trying to get to the down and dirty (at least I'd hope not). There's a certain "seriousness" that comes from adulthood that only kids really seem to think of, see, or care about and they want to feel apart of the community. Unfortunately that includes feeling like one of the adults. 

Which could result in them hiding or lying about their age in order to fit in and feel heard.

I'm glad FA removed the age info. Not only does it prevent young furs from having a tool to lie with, but it prevents older Furs from feeling outcast as well. If age becomes an issue (ex. Flirting or payments not working) that's a reportable offense on it's own.

As for NSFW profiles wanting to protect little eyes...I've always been of the belief that FA needed more than just a basic filter for that sort of content. Even so, as Mungo put it, teens will be teens.

If you're worried about secluding a group from SFW art because you also post NSFW, making an NSFW profile with a warning for young furs might be up your alley. That way if they're caught you aren't responsible for it, and you don't have to deal with the morals.


----------

